

How Search Engines Cope With Real-Time Data - DRRoman22
http://cacm.acm.org/news/53948

======
mahmud
I upvoted the story before reading the article, just because I saw the *.acm
domain and thought meat awaits.

Really disappointing. No actual discussion of the real technology, only a plug
for OneRiot and Scoopler, neither of which has nothing more than fluff.

